# HELP!!! Fuel Filter problem



## skylinemarc (Oct 27, 2007)

Im looking for Advise, I need to clean my fuel filter for a 98 R34 GT non turbo can anyone tell me where to find it on the car??? I know a dunce question thanks in advance


----------

